# 97 Pathfinder seats in a 94 hardbody ?



## dillyoee (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey has anyone put in 1997 Pathfinder bucket seats in a 1994 2wd hardbody? What do you think bolt right in ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be an easy swap over.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

just make sure you get the seat tracks with the seats! if you look, there are probably holes already there...


----------

